# Broken wing



## patrice48 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've found a rather large adult male pigeon on my doorstep with a broken wing and gashed leg. I live in Dubuque, IA and am looking to adopt him out to a good home. I've tried all shelters, etc. and they all say they'll put him to sleep. He's quite tame (except when I try to clean him wounds.)I have no clue how to get him to anyone that might take him!


----------



## handsdown00 (Dec 7, 2003)

I would take him but i dont think i live close to you unless shipping but that is all your choice. I live in mesa az


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I am starting a pigeon shelter type thing and for only 15 dollars I will take him but you would have to ship because I live in Oregon.

The 15 dollars would include shipping and any meds I would need to get for him.


----------

